# مادة السليكون في بلادنا العربيه



## مهندس عماني70 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع يا اخوني هو اني اريد بحث كامل عن مادة السليكون من استخراجها وحتى تصنيعها 
مثلا اريد معلومات عن الافران المستخدمه ومن اين تشترى واسعارها وماهي الصناعات الداخله فيها مادة السليكون وماهي اهم الدول المستورده لها واسعارها في السوق العالميه وهذ البحث المقصود منه كيفية استغلال هذه الماده تجاريا ولكم جزيل الشكر على من يدلني او يفيدني


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

أعتقد انه ممكن حضرتك تسأل في قسم الهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## طارق البخاري (30 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

عليك أن تذهب لقسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم.


----------



## shaban21000 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على الحبيب واله وسلم وبعد 
من متابعة منتدى المهندسين ومن الافكار المقتبسة منه حول استغلال الطاقة النظيفة تشبعت باستغلال الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء كما علمت من احد المهندسين الدنيمركى لعمل طاقة للتسخين 
وها نحن نسأل الله ان يوفقنى فى استغلال الطاقة الشمسية فى توليد الكهرباء واستغلالها فى مناحى الحياة 
فارجو كل من عنده اى شيئ من هذا القبيل ان يزدنى به حتى يكون للمنتدى فائدة تعود على من يبحث فى هذا المجال 
المطلوب معرفة الاسم التجارى للسليكون حتى يمكننا عمل طاقة شمسية لتوليد الكهرباء 
وانا مستعد لشرح الطاقة التى تقوم بعملية التسخين 
haban21000


----------



## shaban21000 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*[جمهورية مصر العربية المنيا مطاى منبال shaban21000*

_بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على الحبيب واله وصحبه وسلم وبعد_
_الافكار التى تدور فى ذهنى بعد معرفةالسليكون واسمه التجارى واين يباع وسعره حتى نتمكن من تجربة عمل الطاقة التى تقوم بتو ليد الكهرباء_
_وجزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## alshangiti (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*السليكون *عنصر كيميائي رمزه *Si*. وهو عنصر لا فلزي صلب ذو لون رمادي داكن، يشكل نحو 28% من القشرة الأرضية. وهو ثاني العناصر وفرة، حيث لا يفوقه وفرة سوى الأكسجين. ويوجد السليكون متحدًا مع عناصر أخرى، خصوصًا، الأكسجين وثاني أكسيد السليكون. ويعتبر المركب المعروف بالسليكا، المكوِّن الرئيسي للرمل. وإضافة إلى ذلك فهو مكوِّن رئيسي لمختلف المعادن التي تتكون منها الصخور، مثل الفلسبار (سليكات الألومنيوم) والبيروكسين والمرو (الكوارتز). وتتكون حمم البراكين أساسًا من ثاني أكسيد السليكون المنصهر، والذي يتصلب مكونًا السبج (زجاج طبيعي) عندما يكون نقيًا نسبيًا.
والعدد الذري للسليكون 14، ووزنه الذري 28,0855. وينصهر السليكون النقي عند درجة حرارة 1,410°م ويغلي عند درجة 2,355°م. وعند درجة حرارة 20°م تصل كثافة السليكون إلى 2,33 جم/سم§.
والسليكون ومركباته لها العديد من الاستعمالات المهمة، حيث يستخدم السليكون النقي في صناعة الدوائر المتكاملة والترانزستور والخلايا الشمسية والأجهزة الإلكترونية المماثلة لأنه شبه موصل جيد. انظر: *شبه الموصل*. وثاني أكسيد السليكون هو المكوِّن الرئيسي للزجاج. انظر: *الزجاج*. ويستخدم كربيد السليكون، أحد المواد الصلدة المعروفة، لشحذ المعادن الأخرى وصقلها. وللمركبات الاصطناعية المعروفة بالسليكونات، التي يتحد فيها الكربون والسليكون مع الأكسجين، عدة استخدامات صناعية، حيث يمكن تحويلها إلى المطاط الصناعي. وتستعمل السليكونات كذلك عوازل وزيوتًا وطاردات للماء.
وكان الكيميائي السويدي جونز جاكوب برزيليوس أول من فصل السليكون في 1823م. وقد حصل عليه بوساطة اتحاد سليكات البوتاسيوم الفلورية مع البوتاسيوم


----------



## alshangiti (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كل ما تريد معرفته عن السليكون http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon


----------

